# MK2 1.8t swap cruise control / vss signal question?



## nonameuser (Oct 3, 2010)

So my CE2 MK2 Jetta Coupe is getting a AWP and I want cruise control. 

The wiring is easy stuff. 

What I want to know is if I need the vss signal that comes from the cluster to the ecu to get the cruise to work??(ecu pin T121/54 from the orange T10/6 from the cluster T32/11)?

The reason is I want to use my mk2 cluster with a corrado speedo cable but I don't think my cluster spits out a VSS signal???(there is no wire in the connector T28/27)

Do I need that signal?
Is a MK3 cluster swap what I need?

Thanks y'all and happy new year


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

If your cluster had a VSS behind the speedo head before then this is all you will need, the VSS signal going to the ECM only tells the ECM how fast the car is going. The pulsed VSS signal is generated behind the speedo head on the A2 platform then splits off and goes to the cruise and anything else that needs the VSS signal. If the VSS is no longer working then trace the power and ground on your cluster for the VSS and make sure you are getting a signal on both.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

I think any mk2 cluster with MFA will have the sensor. In the pic below its the yellow lump next to the speedo cable stub:










If you don't have this sensor then you will need to either swap in an MFA cluster or speedo head or retro-fit the sensor to your cluster. Iirc the non-VSS clusters still have the wiring tracks on the blue circuit thing - they're just not hooked up to anything. You then need to add in the wire to the cluster connector which goes off to the ECU and / or cruise control.

The early Corrados with mechanical speedos work in the same way - the sensor on the speedo head creates the VSS. Later electronic speedos have the sensor on the transmission instead which feeds the cluster. The cluster conditions the signal and then feeds it out to the other accessories - cruise, abs, spoiler, etc.


----------



## nonameuser (Oct 3, 2010)

So I pulled the cluster and








No VSS sensor but the trace is there so I guess I have to find one or a cluster with one...

I wonder if the cluster VSS gives out the conditioned signal or if it is done in the cluster? Since my cluster does not have MFA display, will the signal be conditioned? Is the signal the same in the mk2/mk3/mk4? Had anybody ever tried going right off the tranny VSS signal?


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

Pull the speedo head and check for the rest of the VSS on the back, yours may have had it and had been removed. You can have MFA with and without cruise just like you can have cruise with an without MFA so one does not lead to the other either way. The only exception here is all MFA clusters have a VSS. The VSS sensor is supplied power and ground and sends a pulse each time it hits one of the windows and there are 4 windows so 4 pulses for every one rotation of the wheel. If you don't have he VSS speedo head then you will need to find a cluster with it,


----------



## nonameuser (Oct 3, 2010)

Negative. No VSS and the trace does not lead to the connector. I guess it's time to find a Corrado or mk3 cluster...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

or an MFA / cruise mk2 cluster which is probably easiest to fit


----------



## nonameuser (Oct 3, 2010)

So I looked around and the cheapest corrado cluster I can find is 120$. The cable is another 90$. Then I need the VSS, the wiring from the fusebox to the cluster witch I can make myself... I'm 300$in deep at least.

I can get a mk4 cluster with wiring harness and connectors for less then 50$

I think I'm going mk4 even if the fit is going to be a bit ugly.


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

nonameuser said:


> So I looked around and the cheapest corrado cluster I can find is 120$. The cable is another 90$. Then I need the VSS, the wiring from the fusebox to the cluster witch I can make myself... I'm 300$in deep at least.
> 
> I can get a mk4 cluster with wiring harness and connectors for less then 50$
> 
> I think I'm going mk4 even if the fit is going to be a bit ugly.


Welll.... i would still stay with the mk2 cluster.... look at keeny-u-pull in laval, they often have old passat that you can take the speedo cable out, all you need is the speed sensor, probably someone on here in the mk2 clasified will sell and ship for cheap.


----------



## nonameuser (Oct 3, 2010)

zaskar said:


> Welll.... i would still stay with the mk2 cluster.... look at keeny-u-pull in laval, they often have old passat that you can take the speedo cable out, all you need is the speed sensor, probably someone on here in the mk2 clasified will sell and ship for cheap.


Kenny u-pull used to be a gold mine but lately it seems like some pros have been visiting daily... Passat clusters are always gone... Mk4 rear calipers always, AEB heads,any leather seats, etc...

All the valuable stuff goes the firsts day the car shows up. I don't have the luxury to go there every morning just to see if they have a new B3 Passat.

Plus now they charge you 2$ just to walk in... Not the end of the world but still...


----------



## nonameuser (Oct 3, 2010)

So I got my hands on a sliver face mk3 cluster. That's what I'll use for now because it was 30$ with the wiring.

My only issue is I won't be able to run the cruise control because I think the ecu won't be getting the proper condition signal from the cluster. Will see. Also will try to work the speedo with the mk4 02j vss. I'll let everybody know.


----------

